# WOW what a fish.



## 2aces (Jul 2, 2007)

Now this is what you call a cooler full. I will be in the NY area this weekend plan on doing some fishing while im back home.


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

HOLY S**T!!!!!! Sweet fish.


----------



## vaheelsfan (May 31, 2006)

nice fish!


----------



## Smittroc (May 1, 2009)

WOW!!! That thing is HUGE! That had to be a fun fight..


----------



## jasonr (Mar 23, 2009)

Nice man!!!!


----------



## ReelKingin (Aug 3, 2009)

nice fish, whats the stats on it? area caught, etc


----------



## G-Hype (Jul 8, 2010)

ReelKingin said:


> nice fish, whats the stats on it? area caught, etc


x2


----------



## CrappieKid (Jan 21, 2008)

NICE :fishing:


----------



## IIJoNII (Apr 19, 2010)

Awesome freakin mat dude, congrats. How did it measure out?


----------



## BigJeff823 (Oct 14, 2002)

Thats got to be 8lbs of MM Good.DAM!


----------



## ledweightII (Apr 4, 2008)

G-Hype said:


> x2


x3


----------



## landlocked (Jun 10, 2001)

Nice Fish:beer:
I think you need a bigger cooler


----------



## chefish (Aug 23, 2008)

got to love them halibut.... that is an awesome fish


----------



## 2aces (Jul 2, 2007)

ReelKingin said:


> nice fish, whats the stats on it? area caught, etc


Oh that was caught in NY water's, maybe shy of 8lbs.



chefish said:


> got to love them halibut.... that is an awesome fish


And I only wish they caught Halibut in NY waters. But this is your Fluke AKA summer flonder


----------



## SNDFLEE (Sep 8, 2010)

*MMMMMMM Good*

MMMMMMMMM Good !!!!


----------



## Peixaria (Dec 31, 2008)

Talk about a fatty. This one is verging on AKA "doormat"


----------



## sudshunter (Jan 20, 2008)

awesome flattie !!!!!


----------

